# Firefighters find girls tied to crib



## MariaCatEMT (Oct 20, 2004)

*Firefighters find girls tied to crib



Firefighters find girls tied to crib 

October 20, 2004

BY LISA DONOVAN Staff Reporter 


Chicago firefighters doused the small roof blaze at a South Side business Tuesday afternoon and searched the two-story building for anyone trapped or injured, but what they happened upon next was anything but routine: two children alone and tethered by rope to a baby crib.

The girls, ages 3 and 5, were not harmed, and emergency crews rushed them to Mercy Hospital for observation.

Their parents, who showed up at the hospital, were arrested by police. 

The father and mother, 48-year-old Dastagir Siddiqui and 47-year-old Seema Siddiqui, were each charged with two counts of endangering the life and health of a child, a misdemeanor, according to authorities.


READ THE REST HERE*


----------



## Ray1129 (Oct 22, 2004)

That's a misdemeanor???!!! :blink:


----------



## rescuecpt (Oct 22, 2004)

Maria always has the most heartwarming posts...   :blink:


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 22, 2004)

I think there is a contest between her and Matt on who can come up with the most bizarre posts.

Chimp


----------



## MMiz (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Oct 22 2004, 03:26 PM
> * I think there is a contest between her and Matt on who can come up with the most bizarre posts.
> 
> Chimp *


 lol.  This one is just absurd, I couldn't even think of the words to describe how I felt when I read it.

I think it's safe to say Maria and I get the news from the same source


----------

